# I failed a drug test after two months of being clean!



## Medusa (Sep 15, 2005)

I just got the results of my urine test back today.  I had not smoked anything since 7/11.  I still tested positive for marijuana, stupid me.. I should have taken something before the test, but I thought that 2months would get the toxins out of my system.  I think I might get a chance to re-test, so I went out and bought some Ready Clean.  Has anyone had sucess with that?  I do know that when I drink 16 oz of water, wait 15 min and drink another 16 oz, that my urine clears up.  I just want to know if you guys think that the Ready Clean will work .  I  think I will have to take the drug screen tomorrow, if that comes back non-negative, then it will be sent to the lab for a drug test like before.  How could the thc be in my system after 2 months?  I am 6' 168 lbs.


----------



## mojomon (Sep 16, 2005)

Same thing happened to a friend of mine about 2 years ago.  He was an avid smoker whose use had been over a period of years, on and off, heavy at times.  He was clean around two months and was shocked when he popped positive.  The lab technologist stated that his results indicated "chronic use".  Cost him the position for which he had interviewed and just been hired.  I think the urinalysis methods these days have become more refined and accurate than ever, so a lengthier period of abstinence may be required prior to filling the cup.  

Best of luck on the next one.  Never used the treatment you mentioned, but I know health food/nutrition/supplement stores (like GNC) sell a few different kinds, and I'm sure they could recommend something.


----------



## Insane (Sep 19, 2005)

Ive heard it can take as long as 6 months for an everyday smoker to get totally clean but if you drink lots of water it can help a little because the water will help flush out your system


----------



## Jimmy"Purple"Hendrix (Sep 28, 2005)

That's crazy. I gotta tell you. I'm on house arrest & probation. I have to take a test every Friday @ 4. I smoke every Friday/Sat./Sun., then I dont smoke Monday-test time. I drink 2 bottles of H2O in an hours time, and piss once before I test. Then, just before I go in, I piss a little in the building next door & go take my test, but i dont finish pissin in the cup. I finish in the toilet. I read that the begining & end of ure piss sream is the dirtiest. I pass every week. I have no idea how. If anyone has any insite, i'd like to hear it. I'm not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## BkPhate (Oct 23, 2005)

I had the same thing, its just the start and end of your piss.  The doctors told me to piss in the cup in the middle of my piss so obviously im going to wonder why, so i decided if i pissed in the cup in the begining it would be the most clean and sure enough i passed (really pissed my mom off).  Other wise im thinking piss a little into the cup and fill the rest up with water :\ dont know if that would work, someone please imput?


----------



## Jimmy"Purple"Hendrix (Oct 23, 2005)

Nah, man I said that the middle of ure urine stream is "LESS" dirty. I mean if it works for you, it works. What I said was that the begining & end is the most toxic. And puttin water in ure urine cup, dude, they gonna ask u if ure dead. and when u say no, they gonna wanna know why the temp of ure urine is 40 degrees. I just posted my orig. comment to see if anyone had similar experiences. I'm feelin like Superman here. eh hem, Clark Kent. Don't reveal my identity. Ha. Everyone be cool like how you be cool. Peace.


----------



## BkPhate (Oct 23, 2005)

fuckin queer.


----------



## Jimmy"Purple"Hendrix (Oct 23, 2005)

I come on here, post a comment & come back weeks later to find your little reply "my mom was so pissed". Who's the homo? Yo take ure fagot ass back to preschool young boi. I dont do shit for nothin, I do everything for a reason. I'm me, and I'm cool how I be cool. Why dont u think about doin the same. Bk, shit man u need to think about movin to that fuckin island. Isnt this a marijuana forum? Fuckin homo's. Get a life man.


----------

